# Good name for a new ban?



## shelley (Feb 18, 2010)

I'm partial to "banhammer" myself.



Spoiler



Whee.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

LOL!
The Big Ban theory
Ban muffins
Ban mallet
A 'Mod name here' HAS APPEARED. 'mod name' USED BAN
ITS SUPER EFFECTIVE.


----------



## Sa967St (Feb 18, 2010)

Woner'd.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 18, 2010)

FFFFFFUUUUUUU


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> The Big Ban theory


Is it possible that I just gained more respect for you?


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 18, 2010)

Ehehehehe, I like this.
Very much so.


----------



## Dene (Feb 18, 2010)

<3 shelleeeeeeeeeey!!


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

Ha ha ha! There's like a new letter in every thread and that makes them all similar! 

Wait, what am I laughing at?


----------



## Neo63 (Feb 18, 2010)

Edward said:


> LOL!
> The Big Ban theory



+1


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

Spider-Ban?


----------



## Muesli (Feb 18, 2010)

BANanas anyone?


----------



## nlCuber22 (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Jake Gouldon said:


> Spider-Ban?







Fixed.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

I hope I'm not about to have one of these used on me for that thread...

Here's what we could make as avatars for people who are banned:


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2010)




----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 18, 2010)

BANner'd


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

BANdanna
Star Wars: The Empire strikes BAN
CubBan
The BANama canal
I'll think of more later.


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Banama (ya know, the place).


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

BanSaber
Code Geass: Lelouch of the reBANion


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

When I was on another forum they used pictures of cats to ban people.

Oh how about this?


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

Faster than a speeding bullet, more powerful than a locomotive its....

SUPER BAN!


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2010)

Thomas09 said:


> Banama (ya know, the place).


OMG HOW DID YOU THINK OF THAT!


Jake Gouldon said:


> BANdanna
> Star Wars: The Empire strikes BAN
> CubBan
> The BANama canal
> I'll think of more later.



oh...


off topic: @ Jake Gouldon:

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...Id=&pattern=l+o+g+a+n+i+s+h+o+t&search=Search


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

Logan said:


> Thomas09 said:
> 
> 
> > Banama (ya know, the place).
> ...



Crap. Didn't notice that.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Here's what we could make as avatars for people who are banned:



Banned users do not have avatars.

I already have a special name for banning, but it's not really appropriate for posting here. Some people know what it is though.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Here's what we could make as avatars for people who are banned:
> ...



I'm pretty sure pjk could change it so all banned people had that avatar.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Except that would be super lame.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



I think it would be super awesome.


----------



## DavidWoner (Feb 18, 2010)

What you think is irrelevant.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 18, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> What you think is irrelevant.



Irrelevant to what? What really makes your opinion more relevant?


----------



## Logan (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > What you think is irrelevant.
> ...



Relevance.


----------



## MichaelP. (Feb 18, 2010)

The banf.


----------



## Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

BANBI


----------



## Feryll (Feb 18, 2010)

Those banned get sent to the wretched land known as Afghaniban!


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 18, 2010)

The Banned Canyon.


----------



## Tim Major (Feb 18, 2010)

How about. "The ban for being banned"? Nah, that's just lame.


----------



## eastamazonantidote (Feb 18, 2010)

The banned band.

Banned For Good (BFG)

Banius Caesar

It's a little too late to be inventive...


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 18, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > What you think is irrelevant.
> ...



The fact that he holds a banhammer and you don't.


----------



## Novriil (Feb 18, 2010)

Now that's what I call name-adapting


----------



## Owen (Feb 18, 2010)

Band


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Feb 19, 2010)

Owen said:


> What is a Meep, and where does one purchase one?



You can find them in the auto section of your local Walmart.


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > What you think is irrelevant.
> ...



He meant "irrelephant", meaning unrelated to elephants.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Feb 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Actually irrelephant means an elephant that is irrelevant.


----------



## Kian (Feb 19, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



Wow.


----------



## gamemeister27 (Feb 19, 2010)

Kian said:


> Cyrus C. said:
> 
> 
> > Kian said:
> ...


This text is both self referential and irrelevant. Does that make it self relevant?


----------



## Logan (Feb 19, 2010)

gamemeister27 said:


> Kian said:
> 
> 
> > Cyrus C. said:
> ...



42.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2010)

Bannedofbrothers


----------



## miniGOINGS (Feb 19, 2010)

You should really take a look at those 2 unread messages.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> Bannedofbrothers



Facebook, Windows, IE, unread messages, and being banned. New record for pet-peeve density in an image?

EDIT: Oh, looks like I overlooked the Yahoo! search bar in my first pass. Add that to the list.


----------



## Lofty (Feb 19, 2010)

I can add another petpeeve for me. 
His windows is in Traditional chinese. 
I think its funny that the start menu says 开始tho lol. Idk why...
Edit: I haven't read all the posts but banhammer just makes me think of the days before I cubed and I would sit all day playing Halo... The Bungie Banhammer. Giving you a oneway ticket straight to Banville.


----------



## dannyz0r (Feb 19, 2010)

Begin his adventure through his comp?


----------



## Lofty (Feb 19, 2010)

dannyz0r said:


> Begin his adventure through his comp?



开始 just means to begin or start. 
Also to be used in countdowns for go. 3 2 1 kaishi! 
If I have my Chinese right that is.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2010)

miniGOINGS said:


> You should really take a look at those 2 unread messages.



oh those two are just messages informing that I'm banned. Two bans in a row.

PS: you can't read PMs when ur banned.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2010)

Lofty said:


> dannyz0r said:
> 
> 
> > Begin his adventure through his comp?
> ...



actually, the proper chinese countdown is 3 2 1 GO!
or san, erh, ye, GO!

PS: in badeblades (lol spelling) it's 3 2 1 SHOOT!


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 19, 2010)

TRIPLE POST


just to show some of my medals


----------



## Thomas09 (Feb 19, 2010)

daniel0731ex said:


> PS: in *badeblades *(lol spelling) it's 3 2 1 SHOOT!


That's bannedblades.


----------

